# cm7 problem



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK so I have a Thunderbolt running cyanogen and my only real problem that I know of is the headset doesn't work... Anyone have a fix or any idea of somewhere that does???

Thanks


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

get a bluetooth one? I don't know of a fix yet, and its just the mic doesn't work from the headset, right? Bluetooth works great for me in the car, so I imagine one around your ear would work just as well


----------



## masterxchief (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you trying to use the phone mic with headphones plugged in? If so you need to enable TTY VCO under the call settings.


----------



## thesway (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I have the same problem, although OP's post is a bit light on details.

Okay, it's not a "fix" but it's a workaround.

Plug in wired stereo headphones w/mic.
Dial number.
You can't hear anything in headphones.
*Press the speakerphone button on the phone, then quickly press it again. That is, you put the phone on speakerphone for a second, then take it off again.*
You will hear your call in your headphones and all is right.

Let me know.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK sorry I was too light on the details... The audio going to the headphones works fine, but the inline mic(v-moda remote chrome remix) does not function. Usually when you plug a headset into the phone a headset icon appears, but for me and this is only on cm 7 (all updated I have gone through the last 3 updates) only the headphone icon appears. And I know the phones hardware does support it because stock and bamf both work with the mic.

Thanks for the help


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump... Please help


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Go to liquid

Liquid Gingerbread 3.0!?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Same issue but I unplug and replug right when the call is connected and it works.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"revosfts said:


> Go to liquid
> 
> Liquid Gingerbread 3.0!?


I like cyanogen and bamf  i've never really tried anything else


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"jerrycycle said:


> Same issue but I unplug and replug right when the call is connected and it works.


I'll try that... I don't know if the mic works or not I just know it doesn't say it's plugged in


----------

